
What is the best use of Hacker News? - kimstaflund
I&#x27;m new to this forum, learning the ropes here. I&#x27;m a book publisher that is always looking for innovative ways to teach my authors how to sell more of their books, and I have a specific interest in different forms of t-shaped marketing right now ... I think this is the way to go. But I&#x27;m looking for advice and guidance from bonafide growth hackers. Is this the right forum for that? Can you help me to help my authors better utilize the internet to sell more of their books?
======
PaulHoule
I think the first thing is to stay focused.

I wrote an application which filters articles on hacker news and gets rid of
lead capture forms, sites with pop-up advertising, paywalls, etc. Also
articles about iPhones, MacBooks, Rust, Equifax, CCleaner, etc.

~~~
Davidbrcz
Is it available somewhere ?

~~~
PaulHoule
Not right now.

The problem is that it has an "irrelevance model" that cuts away really
savagely at topics which have many articles that I don't care about. These
topics include Apple, Bitcoin, etc. Probably many other people feel the same
way about most of those topics, but there is one topic on my list which is
what they live for.

I can probably get it working for somebody else if you are interested. Click
on my profile link and I can demo it for you.

